# ASPi8u2.sys/ Aspi8dos.sys



## MiniFi (May 25, 2003)

Hi, I am not very good with computers I will say that to start off. I have a 3 year old computer and each time I turn it on the system hangs for a few minuyes and then informes me that the ASPIDOS.SYS Installation Failed and the ASPI8U2 installitation failed. 

I have recently brought it in to a dealer to get a new hard drive installed and he informed me that this issue could be resolved by using the Win98 CD/ Applications CD or The System CD. 

Is this possible and if so how would I got about it. In simple terms please.

Thanks.

Fi


----------



## gmh (Mar 29, 2003)

By chance, do you have a bootup floppy disk in drive A when you start up computer?


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

It sounds like you have Norton System Works on your pc. Both aspi8u2.sys and aspi8dos.sys are files used by Norton Ghost software and altho they reside in \Windows\All Users\Application Data\Symantiec\Ghost\Template\Common, they wouldn't be found on your Windows 98 CD.

If you have the NSW CD you can do a custom install and just reinstall Ghost.

Hope that helps


----------



## MiniFi (May 25, 2003)

HI,

I never had the Norton System works on my computer and do not have a NSW Cd. 

Could I remove these files??


Thanks


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Are there any SCSI devices in the system? What is the motherboard make and model? In the bios is there a boot order in use which includes SCSI?

My first guess is that you're using a RAID motherboard and should turn the RAID off - but I don't know how your drive is actually hooked up.

What are the contents of c:\autoexec.bat ?


----------

